# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Беда со скринами

## FLOGGER

Не могу понять в чем дело: смотрю кино, делаю стоп-кадр, жму Prt Scr, открываю ФШ, открываю new, затем paste, затем save as. Таким образом сделал несколько скринов. Потом полез в папку, где они сохранялись, открываю скрины, а там везде лежит один и тот же скрин-*последний.* Но и это еще не все проблемы. Через некоторое время, минут через 40-60, они вообще пропадают, и вместо той картинки, что была остается только черный прямоугольник! (как у Малевича). Кто подскажет, что это такое? Раньше такого не было. Может, вирус какой? Сталкивался кто-то с такой фигней? Как это можно побороть? Может, Винду переустановливать надо?

----------


## Carrey

Рекомендую VLC VideoLAN Player (http://www.videolan.org/), всё настраивается, замедленный просмотр, просмотр покадрово, запись сегмента в .avi и проч. удобства.

----------


## Любомирский

Была подобная проблема. Так и не решил. Попробую предложеный товарищем вариант.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну как, попробовали, получилось?

----------


## Любомирский

Добрый вечер.
Да, все получилось, теперь скрины можно снимать спокойно. Правда, пока не изучил как можно скринить с помощью комбинации клавиш, в меню не очень удобно каждый раз лезть. 

Для примера скрины с первого попавшегося видео на машине - была ударная сила.

----------


## Carrey

> Правда, пока не изучил как можно скринить с помощью комбинации клавиш, в меню не очень удобно каждый раз лезть.


VLC > Tools > Preferences > Hotkeys > Take video snapshot > Shift+S
_VLC > Инструменты > Настройки > Горячие клавиши > Сделать стоп-кадр > Shift+S_

VLC > Tools > Preferences > Video > Video snapshots > Directory & Format
_VLC > Инструменты > Настройки > Видео > Видео-снимки > Директория, Формат_

----------


## Любомирский

Спасибо. До этого не смотрел в настройки.

----------

